# BYU-Wyo and Utah-Air Force - 4-0 for both?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So with BYU hosting Wyoming tomorrow, and the utahutes going to Air Force, does anyone see anything but 4-0 for both teams by 6:00 PM Saturday? 

FWIW - BYU-Wyo on the MTN and utahutes-Air Force on Versus


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, at least one of the 4 teams will be 4-0 after tomorrow. All but Wyo are currently 3-0. Last time I checked, BYU is a 28 point favorite and Utah is a 9 point favorite. My personal prediction is BYU will take care of Wyo with Max Hall and the starters sitting out the 4th qtr and part of the 3rd. I am a little nervous about the Utah-AFA game, but Utah should take care of business there as well. AFA hasn't had much of a test yet this year, but they always play tough in conference during the first half of the season. They kind of putter out during the second half and usually end up getting beat several times.

Bottom line, yes, I do think both BYU and Utah will be 4-0 come Saturday evening.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think BYU rolls pretty easily, but Airforce is always a tough game for Utah. This could be a loss for them, but I still think the Utes will win. Now the more important question that I can't believe you missed Gary, will Utah State get there only win of the season against Idaho? :lol: I say hell yeah. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Now the more important question that I can't believe you missed Gary, will Utah State get there only win of the season against Idaho?


Huh. I didn't realize Utah State still had a football team. :wink: There ya go! Go Aggies!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > Now the more important question that I can't believe you missed Gary, will Utah State get there only win of the season against Idaho?
> 
> 
> Huh. I didn't realize Utah State still had a football team. :wink: There ya go! Go Aggies!


They need to schedule like Alta High School or something so they can at least get a couple wins. Man I watched that Utah vs. Utah State game and it was painful and to think I almost paid $30 and drove up there to see that torture. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think BYU will be 4-0 after tomorrow, I'm not sure about the Lil ******, they may get beat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My prediction is BYU rolls big over the pokes and the lil injins UTES sneak away with a less than a touchdown win over the falcons. One step closer to an undefeated HOLY WAR!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that if Utah plays like they're capable of all 4 quarters they should come out with a win, I don't think it will be as close as everyone thinks if that's the case. If Utah makes some mental mistakes and has a bad quarter or two then it will be closer than it should be. BYU is going to roll, they may even score more than last week. I would be suprised if Max isn't sitting on the bench starting the second half.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

If the Aggies lose maybe that will be the final straw for Guy!! 

I see BYU smokin the Boys and the Ute's winning a close one with Air force. You got to love the AF boys though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Wyoming will put up more of a fight than they're being given credit for, but BYU still wins it. The Utah game should be pretty close too and I'm not entirely sure they can pull it out.. AT Air Force. At home, I'd say they win handily but Air Force always seems to play tough with the cadets in the stands.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think Wyoming will put up more of a fight than they're being given credit for, but BYU still wins it. The Utah game should be pretty close too and I'm not entirely sure they can pull it out.. AT Air Force. At home, I'd say they win handily but Air Force always seems to play tough with the cadets in the stands.


Didn't you say also say the Pac 10 was a lot better conference than the MWC this year? :shock: :wink:

Go Huskies er I mean Bruins! :mrgreen:

Sorry, I meant Pac 1.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Didn't you say also say the Pac 10 was a lot better conference than the MWC this year?


Pro, didn't you say that you would start watching tennis if the Utes beat Michigan? I will go dig up your exact quote if you'd like. :mrgreen:

As for this weekend, I say both teams win in fairly close games. Air Force will definitely be tough for the Utes but I say they pull away in the 4th quarter.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you say also say the Pac 10 was a lot better conference than the MWC this year?
> ...


I am watching Nadal vs Querrey in the Davis Cup right now. _/O I am a man of my word.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > > Now the more important question that I can't believe you missed Gary, will Utah State get there only win of the season against Idaho?
> ...


Alta, you might want to try Carbon, that is more of the same league for them.

I can see 4-0, I will guess that the Utes will have a similar game to UNLV where it takes a little time to get going but roll later.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So...

44-0?

Mark off another Cougar rampage.

Nail biter at Air Force though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Orvis was right on. Nice job. That is 103 unanswered points for BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Orvis was right on. Nice job. That is 103 unanswered points for BYU.


I think New Mexico and TCU will answer those points and TCU will give them their first loss of the season.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Today was a great day, until Utah squeaked it out, then it just became an ok day. BYU could have easily scored 65.

BTW, the radio announcer for the lil ****** is a complete moron. He should be assassinated.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Today was a great day, until Utah squeaked it out, then it just became an ok day. BYU could have easily scored 65


.

A win is a win.  Its funny you said they squeaked by Air Force when BYU just barely squeaked by Washington. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

_/O


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> _/O


Funniest smiley ever. Its funny that when the Cougs dont win by a lot yotehumper goes off but when his Uters do it its, "a win is a win" :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

there now the truth made you sick!! :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Funniest smiley ever. Its funny that when the Cougs dont win by a lot yotehumper goes off but when his Uters do it its, "a win is a win"


I was just using the famous line of BYU fans. If you read this sports section then you will see BYU fans saying this over and over.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Once again, when you going to put your money where your big mouth is?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

How much are you willing to lose????


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

103-0. Enough said. The Utes couldn't even dream of having a defensive juggernaut like BYU. The Utes will get beat by BYU, 56-0. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

> How much are you willing to lose????


I think you should be asking that. We can talk about an amount as the season progresses. As long as no one gets hurt i'll be good to place a wager...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> BTW, the radio announcer for the lil ****** is a complete moron. He should be assassinated.


The only worse homer that I have ever heard was that of the FSN PAC 10 guys on the UW game. I especially like how they try to act objective, Rubell is far better in at least making objective comments, not just talking about how good the U is with no reflection of facts. I like today's as I listened how they were so excited how the U had scored on a drive by running the whole possession, right? Just 4 plays previous they had gone on and on at what a great job Brown did on a catch, yet the whole drive was running :roll: , it is not only poor work, it gets to be absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

They bolth got a win over the weekend, all be it the cougars in much more impressive on the scoreboard. We are one week closer to the undefeated holly war!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > > Now the more important question that I can't believe you missed Gary, will Utah State get there only win of the season against Idaho?
> ...


HEY!!! I resent that! As I recall, the Alta Hawks are the reigning state champs!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah looked like crap! BYU is nothing to write home about either. They are great front runners, that is about it. Wyo was trying to run out the first half, they had enough. Still turn the ball over and Byu opens up the paly book with a 35 point lead and is throwing hail marry's into the end zone as the clock expires. They will be tested and will need more that a couple of bad calls to win against Utah.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Utah looked like crap! BYU is nothing to write home about either. They are great front runners, that is about it. Wyo was trying to run out the first half, they had enough. Still turn the ball over and Byu opens up the paly book with a 35 point lead and is throwing hail marry's into the end zone as the clock expires. They will be tested and will need more that a couple of bad calls to win against Utah.


When the clock expires? Did you watch the game? Did you see them yank max in the third and run the ball the rest of the time?

You say silly things when you're drunk Joey. :|


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> 103-0. Enough said. The Utes couldn't even dream of having a defensive juggernaut like BYU. The Utes will get beat by BYU, 56-0. :wink:


Utah has the 8th best defense in the country, probably better now that they held the best rushing team in the country to 53 yards rushing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to many BYU homers on here, reality check for you all, what is the combined records of the teams they have beat so far?.............5 wins combined for the four teams they have beat. I think Utah State could beat Wyoming and I am serious about that. Utah has not looked very good either, they make way too many mistakes, if they can clean that up they could be really good. On a side not the MWC is looking pretty dang strong this year. I am happy to see in state schools winning and I hope either BYU or Utah goes to a BCS game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> 103-0. Enough said. The Utes couldn't even dream of having a defensive juggernaut like BYU. *The Utes will get beat by BYU, 56-0*. :wink:


I still think Utah will win this game, but we will see. There is no way BYU will hold Utah to 0, and Utah has a great defense and I think it is unlikely they would put up 56 on them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > 103-0. Enough said. The Utes couldn't even dream of having a defensive juggernaut like BYU. *The Utes will get beat by BYU, 56-0*. :wink:
> ...


That's a gross exaggeration that in the end, god will penalize you for.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


Listen here Bishop Tree, reality hurts doesn't it. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > 103-0. Enough said. The Utes couldn't even dream of having a defensive juggernaut like BYU. *The Utes will get beat by BYU, 56-0*. :wink:
> ...


U R RIght! When Marty's quote is taken in context of going back and forth with Slayer, it is reasonably in line with some of Slayer's exxagerations, but no one would believe 56-0. I will guess that it will be more in line of 4 of the last 5 years with a very very close game decided in the final seconds possibly!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


+1000, you are making way too much sense, stop it. hahahaha


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maxxie Balls will meet the UTES defensive line personally.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Maxxie Balls will meet the UTES defensive line personally.


Hopefull he doesn't cry like beck did at the press conference....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Maxxie Balls will meet the UTES defensive line personally.
> ...


You should be hoping he doesn't throw SEVEN td's on your 'vaunted' defense. :idea:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


Pro you seem like an intellegent guy, you know these games are always close usually less than a TD wins. Please keep your wet dreams of 7 TD's against the utes to yourself. Utah's win agains MI has been tarnsihed because they really aren't that good this year. Same can be said for UCLA the beat TN but TN is not good this year either. Sadly the only quality win is the U beating UNLV until either team plays quailty like opponent like TCU it will be hard to compare the teams. So are you hosting the Y vrs U party with some deer/elk steaks you hunted?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think a UWN get together for the "Holy War" is a GREAT idea. Since I am not as good of a hunter as I am a guide, I have an empty freezer this fall.  I can bring my charm and wit though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have some frozen critter for you brother.

I believe I may have just the place for a holy war get together, remind me of the exact date.

Of course, no idiots....errrrr....pot smoking......errrrr....stupid comments......errrr, Ute fans allowed. You guys can go sit in the parking lot of Rice eccccccles stadium and drink your cheap light beer and talk about How Urban Myer was so great and how he left because he couldn't stand the idiotic, drunken mormon hating fans. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Can I come to the party?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, but that number one BYU fan guy might be able to. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have some frozen critter for you brother.
> 
> I believe I may have just the place for a holy war get together, remind me of the exact date.
> 
> Of course, no idiots....errrrr....pot smoking......errrrr....stupid comments......errrr, Ute fans allowed. You guys can go sit in the parking lot of Rice eccccccles stadium and drink your cheap light beer and talk about How Urban Myer was so great and how he left because he couldn't stand the idiotic, drunken mormon hating fans. :mrgreen:


So just a non-carbonated drinking, green jello carrot salad eating, pop corn popping on the apricorn tree, cosmo cougar smiling, bear our testimony at half time, and fech if we lose BYU party. WOW can a 1/2 ute 1/2 ND fan crash the party I might drink a carbonated drink if you are not offended. I might even say F* c k if the utes play like the did the 1/2 half of the AF game. I think a forum party for the holy war would be great I have $10 bucks on the pro vrs coyote slayer fight at half.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I will tell him and he will be so excited. He will also have his face painted red.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I have $10 buck on the pro vrs coyote slayer fight at half.


Pro knows Im bigger than him


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Can I come to the party?


Did you not read tree's post? :?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as zim is in charge of the beverages not the half time enetertainment, otherwise I think I will stay away from the BYU saugage party. I can go watch my beloved golden domers try to keep it under a 30 point loss against USC while they tune up for the midas care care bowl on December 17th. We all know all the quality bowl games are played before the holidays.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Utah has the 8th best defense in the country, probably better now that they held the best rushing team in the country to 53 yards rushing.


Air Force may be the best rushing team on paper, but with an offensive line that averages only 270 lbs, I knew they weren't going to get many yards against Utah. Air Force is really good against smaller sized teams, but they just can't get the push they need against teams with large and fast players. 
Did you see how huge Asiata looked against AF's defense? I was surprised they could even tackle him.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I said NO LIGHT BEER! pay attention. There may be a few sipping on sophisticated beverages and eating something more than jello, but you will never know, because you have bad taste in football. I'm sorry, but you made the choice long ago.

Orvis, So did your mother just drink 1/2 of the time? :mrgreen: I guess the other half was getting ram rodded by drunk Irish Catholics? Good god, I didn't mean to say that. :mrgreen:

I love being the filthy mouthed BYU fan, it's fun.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I said NO LIGHT BEER! pay attention. There may be a few sipping on sophisticated beverages and eating something more than jello, but you will never know, because you have bad taste in football. I'm sorry, but you made the choice long ago.
> 
> Orvis, So did your mother just drink 1/2 of the time? :mrgreen: I guess the other half was getting ram rodded by drunk Irish Catholics? Good god, I didn't mean to say that. :mrgreen:
> 
> I love being the filthy mouthed BYU fan, it's fun.


I think you need to talk to your bishop about this issue Tree along with that other issue you have with the ladies. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have issues with the ladies, they have issues with me. I will make sure to talk to a bishop the next time I go to church. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I said NO LIGHT BEER! pay attention. There may be a few sipping on sophisticated beverages and eating something more than jello, but you will never know, because you have bad taste in football. I'm sorry, but you made the choice long ago.
> 
> Orvis, So did your mother just drink 1/2 of the time? :mrgreen: I guess the other half was getting ram rodded by drunk Irish Catholics? Good god, I didn't mean to say that. :mrgreen:
> 
> I love being the filthy mouthed BYU fan, it's fun.


I think the bishop wouldn't approve you may have to pay an extra 10% as pennance. You really don't want to compare the quality of football played by both schools. BYU has to share its bowl revenue with the whole conference while ND keeps every dime and no money goes to san diego state. ND has a contract with NBC and is on NATIONAL TV every week, not crappy vrs or the MTN shot by handicams by highschool av dudes that have never heard of HD let alone broadcast in it. If ND loses once it still plays in the BCS while the cougs get to play some #4 scrub from the pac 10 while the in December everyone knows all good bowl games are played in JANUARY. When the IRISH have a quaterback that puts up numbers like hall he wins the hiesman, when the cougs do they have beg for him to even get invited because northern IA and Utah state just aren't michigan and USC. The cougars no matter how good there record is will NEVER have a chance to play for a national championship when the IRISH turn things around they will be given that opportunity. So trash Ute fan as much as you want but remember they got to the BCS before you did cougar fan. It must suck to have one of the best teams you have had in a decade and know it still isn't going to be good enough to break the top 5. Life as a mid-major in a small market with a crappy TV contract, never to be seen on real TV a texas tech wanna be. Good luck with that...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I said NO LIGHT BEER! pay attention. There may be a few sipping on sophisticated beverages and eating something more than jello, but you will never know, because you have bad taste in football. I'm sorry, but you made the choice long ago.
> ...


Nothing personal Orvis cause I like you, but ND is the most overrated school in the nation, by far. They get bowl games just because of their name, they get good bowl games over more deserving teams because of their name. Also look at their schedule, beside USC it is pretty easy schedule. They got worked by Michigan State. Sorry I get irked by the fact that they still get all the benefits of their team being good over a decade ago. They have a great history, but currently they are down, not saying they can't come back.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I said NO LIGHT BEER! pay attention. There may be a few sipping on sophisticated beverages and eating something more than jello, but you will never know, because you have bad taste in football. I'm sorry, but you made the choice long ago.
> ...


When was the last time ND had a winning record? That's what I thought. So all the "bowl" revenue must be going to help pay for more catholic "youth coaches", and male cheerleaders.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Orvis, So did your mother just drink 1/2 of the time? :mrgreen: I guess the other half was getting ram rodded by drunk Irish Catholics? Good god, I didn't mean to say that. :mrgreen:
> 
> I love being the filthy mouthed BYU fan, it's fun.


Orvy,
Just know that he does not speak for all of us, he is like the Y version of yoteslayer, just kidding, now that insult was probably worse than his towards you! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


You will notice at no point in my rant I claimed how great the irish are this year or how deserving they have been of the BCS in the last decade of the bowl game. They have lived on reputation for a long time but they are on TV every week because people around the country love the IRISH. Tree tried to compare the two schools and implied that I had bad taste in football because I watch nationally telivised games in HD with programs that don't have to be undefeated to get into the BCS. I know if the irish and the Y met this year the irish would get crushed. That is how you can tell I am a fan I don't jump on the bandwagon only when the team is winning, I believe there are a ton of bandwagon Ute and Y fans out there. Let' not go to the sexual blasts about priests screwing little boys and male cheeleaders bolth schools have them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> *Orvis1 wrote*
> 
> You will notice at no point in my rant I claimed how great the irish are this year or how deserving they have been of the BCS in the last decade of the bowl game. They have lived on reputation for a long time but they are on TV every week because people around the country love the IRISH. Tree tried to compare the two schools and implied that I had bad taste in football because I watch nationally telivised games in HD with programs that don't have to be undefeated to get into the BCS. I know if the irish and the Y met this year the irish would get crushed. That is how you can tell I am a fan I don't jump on the bandwagon only when the team is winning, I believe there are a ton of bandwagon Ute and Y fans out there. Let' not go to the sexual blasts about priests screwing little boys and male cheeleaders bolth schools have them. *If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and still discrimantes against african americans.*


haha! Aint my church! Does that mean I can go off about Father Aardvarklicker? :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> You will notice at no point in my rant I claimed how great the irish are this year or how deserving they have been of the BCS in the last decade of the bowl game. They have lived on reputation for a long time but they are on TV every week because people around the country love the IRISH. Tree tried to compare the two schools and implied that I had bad taste in football because I watch nationally telivised games in HD with programs that don't have to be undefeated to get into the BCS. I know if the irish and the Y met this year the irish would get crushed. That is how you can tell I am a fan I don't jump on the bandwagon only when the team is winning, I believe there are a ton of bandwagon Ute and Y fans out there. Let' not go to the sexual blasts about priests screwing little boys and male cheeleaders bolth schools have them. If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and still discrimantes against african americans.


Irish do have quite a history and quite a following. I don't hate the Irish, I do get irritated by the give-me's they can get for being ND.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> > *Orvis1 wrote*
> >
> > You will notice at no point in my rant I claimed how great the irish are this year or how deserving they have been of the BCS in the last decade of the bowl game. They have lived on reputation for a long time but they are on TV every week because people around the country love the IRISH. Tree tried to compare the two schools and implied that I had bad taste in football because I watch nationally telivised games in HD with programs that don't have to be undefeated to get into the BCS. I know if the irish and the Y met this year the irish would get crushed. That is how you can tell I am a fan I don't jump on the bandwagon only when the team is winning, I believe there are a ton of bandwagon Ute and Y fans out there. Let' not go to the sexual blasts about priests screwing little boys and male cheeleaders bolth schools have them. *If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and still discrimantes against african americans.*
> 
> ...


Yep have at them then! Those dirty bastards should have there manhood put in a vice and clipped off for molesting kids! :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > You will notice at no point in my rant I claimed how great the irish are this year or how deserving they have been of the BCS in the last decade of the bowl game. They have lived on reputation for a long time but they are on TV every week because people around the country love the IRISH. Tree tried to compare the two schools and implied that I had bad taste in football because I watch nationally telivised games in HD with programs that don't have to be undefeated to get into the BCS. I know if the irish and the Y met this year the irish would get crushed. That is how you can tell I am a fan I don't jump on the bandwagon only when the team is winning, I believe there are a ton of bandwagon Ute and Y fans out there. Let' not go to the sexual blasts about priests screwing little boys and male cheeleaders bolth schools have them. If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and still discrimantes against african americans.
> ...


I have a hat that is perfect for this year "its hard to be humble when you are from notre dame".

ITS OFFICIAL THE THREAD HAS BEEN HIJACKED!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and *still* discrimantes against african americans.


Hmm.. I'm intrigued by this claim. Can you offer any proof?
I assume we need not go into the history of catholic benevolence. :?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you remember right your church used to advocate plural marriges and *still* discrimantes against african americans.
> ...


Not trying to get into an religion argument with nibble nuts, but can an african american man be a priest in your church? Thats what I meant without saying it...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe the answer is yes. (Although I am uncertain to where the desire would come from.:mrgreen


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU-Wyoming - My observation is that the Cougars came out VERY sluggish. Thankfully the defense stepped up and took solid control of Wyoming's mistakes, and forced some mistakes. When the offense gets rolling, I am convinced there isn't a single team in the country that can hold them down. They are that good - if for nothing else than the balance of two solid running backs, the best tight end in the nation, and the best receiver in BYU history. Max Hall is playing playstation back there sometimes with the protection he is getting. While sloppy at times, it was clear there was let down after the UCLA game but the cougs still looked good.

utahutes - Air Force - Looking over the stat sheets, I don't see how this game was even close. When the utahutes didn't give up sacks or fumble the ball, they looked outstanding. Those mistakes will kill them against TCU and BYU. Luckily, they haven't had to play a complete game to win yet. Even the most hard core crimson club fan can see the utahutes haven't played a complete game yet. If they can stick one together though - they might be the best in the conference - though it will be close. 

ps. Cut the religion bashing - take that to the pm if you really want to continue. Thanks.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Agreed... That arguement can get heated and never goes anywhere. Much more fun to argue that the chearleaders are drunken ****s and cougar cheerleaders are frigid fatties. Niether of which is true...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


I will assume that you make this statement out of ignorance and not in a spiteful manner...the answer is yes and there are numerous. The announcement was recently made in conference in 1978. For example, in Kenya there are 31 congregations, meaning 93 priesthood leaders (Bishop and counselors) in just this one country of Africa. http://newsroom.lds.org/ldsnewsroom/eng ... t-us/kenya


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Agreed... That arguement can get heated and never goes anywhere. Much more fun to argue that the chearleaders are drunken ****s and cougar cheerleaders are frigid fatties. Niether of which is true...


But both are closer to the truth than your racist comment. :roll: How can someone live in this state and be that clueless? :?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am a BYU fan but cheer for the Utes when they aren't playing each other. BYU's defense still worries me.


----------

